# DIY: Removing Salt Stains from Carpet (Video Tutorial)



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

Video tutorial on how to clean the salt satins from your vehicle's carpet. Salt stains usually occur during the winter months when you have slush on your shoes and drag it into the vehicle. Once the slush melts, it soaks into the carpet, then the moisture evaporates leaving the salt crystals behind. These can be very hard to clean and this from my experience is one of the easiest ways to clean it.

Procedure:
-mix an equal 1:1 mix of warm water and white vinegar in a spray bottle
-you can mix a stronger solution with slightly more vinegar that an equal mix
-shake bottle well to ensure solution is mixed
-vacuum an access debris on the carpet before spray the solution on the carpet
-spray the vinegar/water solution onto the salt satins and let it soak for a few minutes
-using a damp cloth and tooth brush, rub the area genitally
-the salt crystal on the carpet fibers will disappear
-you can spray the area down once again with the vinegar/water solution to ensure all the salt is disolved
-using a wet/dry vacuum, vacuum up all the moisture in the carpet
-leave windows or doors open for a day to allow to area to dry sufficiently

The smell of the vinegar will dissipate over the next couple days and then totally disappear.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

ProStreetDriver said:


> -using a damp cloth and tooth brush, rub the area genitally
> 
> -


Methinks you want to say "gently". :dunno:


----------



## janggeungulk (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information.If anyone want to know about the carpet cleaning Brisbane, Please feel free to call us today.


----------



## carpetcleaning (Apr 7, 2020)

*carpet cleaning brisbane*

Carpet Cleaning Brisbane provides the best cleaning service in Brisbane. We have professional cleaners with industry-standard cleaning equipment for the best results. Same day service available.Call Now to book an appointment at +61 0414 534 770.


----------

